# Fixed installation?



## jnatten (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi there,

I was just wondering what would be the best solution to use my new nexus 7 2013 in my car(fixed in-dash installation)?

I'm not experienced with rooting and fiddeling with android tablets, so a basic guide would be awesome.

I have played a bit with the htc dream when that was the awesome thing on the market, but thats a while ago so I'm guessing the scene has changed.

Anyway, as I've come to understand I will need a kernel that allows me to run usb host mode and be able to charge simultaneously. I've heard of timur's kernel, but it seems that only works on 4.2.x and the 2012 edition.

Anyone know what i can do and use?

All help will be greatly appriciated.

-Jonas


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

Check out the timur rom thread in the grouper section. I imagine things would be pretty similar. Lots of in-dash installs over there

Sent from my SCH-I545 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## jnatten (Sep 12, 2013)

Mellen_hed said:


> Check out the timur rom thread in the grouper section. I imagine things would be pretty similar. Lots of in-dash installs over there
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using RootzWiki mobile app


What do you mean by grouper section?

But in the Timur thread it seems as it wont work on the 2013 edition and 4.3


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

The 2012 nexus 7 section. And the rom won't work, but a lot of people over there have installed the 2012 n7 in their dash with a ton of pictures for guides; which I thought is what you were ultimately after?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## jnatten (Sep 12, 2013)

Mellen_hed said:


> The 2012 nexus 7 section. And the rom won't work, but a lot of people over there have installed the 2012 n7 in their dash with a ton of pictures for guides; which I thought is what you were ultimately after?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using RootzWiki mobile app


Well a guide for setting up the nexus(root, rom, kernel stuff), not for installing it in the car. That part i believe i have control over 

But if it's impossible to do a charge + otg/usb audio with the 2013, i'm guessing i will just have to sell it and get another tablet :/


----------

